# What's in the water?



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*What's in the water?*

What's in the water?










Anytime a topic comes up over and over again, instead of addressing and typing out related information, I simply write an article for the topic and then instead of typing out individual answered for the topic all I have to do is link to the article. Huge time saver and resource, if to no one else, at least a resource to me. :thumb:

So over and over again, people share they are having problems with,

*Water Spots*

And I always put the focus on,

_What's in the water?_ :speechles

Most people focus on the wax, sealant or coating? And of course that's natural But if there's SOMETHING in the water that is so powerful, or corrosive or hazardous that it can not only eat-through or etch-through Brand X that was applied to the paint but then also ETCH the paint.... then to me, the focus shouldn't be on the micron thin layer of protect but instead,

*What's in the water?*


----------

